# Best Hunter Bridles



## Greys (5 February 2015)

I'm looking for a traditional good quality hunter bridle and love the look of Sabre's Eton bridle,

http://www.shop.sabreleather.co.uk/sabre-eton-snaffle-bridle-show-hunter-bridle-599-p.asp

what does everyone think? Any other makes/options??


----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2015)

I use Jeffries ones .
Mine take a lot of punishment and are lasting and keeping their looks well .
I also love the way that everything is available separately and easily replaced and mixed and matched .


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 February 2015)

I have a lovely Morris & Nolan for bests & an Evison Equine comfort, which is the same as the Jeffries IR bridle, for everyday.  Both are super Hunter bridles.


----------



## cremedemonthe (5 February 2015)

Greys said:



			I'm looking for a traditional good quality hunter bridle and love the look of Sabre's Eton bridle,

http://www.shop.sabreleather.co.uk/sabre-eton-snaffle-bridle-show-hunter-bridle-599-p.asp

what does everyone think? Any other makes/options??



Click to expand...

If you are looking for traditional then that bridle in your link is traditional apart from the eggpoint ends, (shape of end of straps) a traditional hunting cavesson would have bridle pointed ends, even when to be used in the show ring..
Egg pointed ends are traditionally used on headcollars, harness and proper showing in hand bridles, they are used on riding bridles these days as you can use a punch to punch them out where as bridle pointed ends are usually cut by hand.
I think it's important to mention this as not many people would notice but of course depends on how traditional you really want your bridle to be!
It's a quick and cheaper way of making bridles, it also says that this bridle is neither a traditional hunting cavesson or a traditional show bridle and a good Judge in the ring, if they know traditional saddlery, would mark down for this.
This bridle below has bridle pointed ends which look better for this type of bridle and are traditionally correct.






[/URL]


----------



## L&M (6 February 2015)

That is very interesting - thank you.


----------



## Greys (9 February 2015)

Thank you for all the replies, i've got lots of thinking and window shopping to do!


----------



## JenHunt (11 February 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			I use Jeffries ones .
Mine take a lot of punishment and are lasting and keeping their looks well .
I also love the way that everything is available separately and easily replaced and mixed and matched .
		
Click to expand...

this! ^^ 

My 2 Jeffries bridles are 15+ and 10+ years old at the moment, and apart from one cheek piece on each having been replaced (one snapped when it caught on a gate, the other snapped when it got bitten o) in the trailer!), and reins changed occasionally they are still as I bought them. They are hard wearing but smart, supple and well made.

I also have a dever saddlery bridle, which although nice and traditionally made isn't proving to be as hard wearing - the noseband in particular has stretched quite a bit, and the billet hooks on the cheek pieces are quite wobbly!


----------



## tabithakat64 (11 February 2015)

Jefferies


----------



## Clodagh (11 February 2015)

I had one made to measure by a saddler, it is lovely and was no more expensive than a good English leather bridle from a shop. My mare had a plain head and I wanted a nice wide unstiched noseband, like the one in CdeM pic.


----------



## Welly (11 February 2015)

Caldene wide hunter bridle looks nice but can't find it on their web site, Google it and you will find it.


----------



## pistolpete (11 February 2015)

Rideaway have Caldenes in stock.


----------

